# Verts



## walove (May 1, 2009)

strap it tight, safety leash to an uphill bracket?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Split it and A frame it on your pack. Use a Voile strap. Best way to carry anyhow.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Split it and A frame it on your pack. Use a Voile strap. Best way to carry anyhow.


I assume you a frame it, then voile strap near the top of the 'A' .. Kind of seems obvious now. I never liked putting it in A frame before with because I let the bindings sit on the bottom strap and it was too low. Too much of the ski came out the bottom.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is definitely a happy point for setting up the a frame. The voile strap helps make it carry better. For the record, I put bindings above the top strap. When I need to boot or vert up something, trees are generally not something I have to worry about. I am usually doing that in alpine terrain, which I assume most people would be. 
With the a frame, it keeps the ski tails out of your way when you are walking. Overall, just an easier way to do it. There are plenty of times where I also use the regular board carry of course. Don't discount the option though.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> For the record, I put bindings above the top strap. When I need to boot or vert up something, trees are generally not something I have to worry about. I am usually doing that in alpine terrain, which I assume most people would be.
> With the a frame, it keeps the ski tails out of your way when you are walking. Overall, just an easier way to do it.


+1. Tho I put the top strap through the binding/over the binding base, to keep them fixated and avoid the clap-clap-clap when moving


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> There is definitely a happy point for setting up the a frame. The voile strap helps make it carry better. For the record, I put bindings above the top strap. When I need to boot or vert up something, trees are generally not something I have to worry about. I am usually doing that in alpine terrain, which I assume most people would be.
> With the a frame, it keeps the ski tails out of your way when you are walking. Overall, just an easier way to do it. There are plenty of times where I also use the regular board carry of course. Don't discount the option though.


Thanks for the help. Did a few a frame experiments, got a pretty nice setup now. For me it will be the same, when I am using my verts, trees will not be an issue. Mainly steeper chutes or steep open faces.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

aiidoneus said:


> Thanks for the help. Did a few a frame experiments, got a pretty nice setup now. For me it will be the same, when I am using my verts, trees will not be an issue. *Mainly steeper chutes or steep open faces*.


for this i prefer the two skis of the board base to base, voile strap top and bottom, and diagonal across the back of my pack kinda like a rifle. nothing wrong with A frame tho.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I just kind of strap my down and it works pretty well but its only a 156 so it doesn't get caught in the wind as much. In this particular picture I just left the board in two pieces and let my bindings kind of hold it together. was super quick in/out by leaving the skins on.


----------

